# Rhinestones on Wicking Shirts



## PhenomDnP (May 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried putting rhinestones on wicking tshirts?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I have put rhinestones on moisture-wicking jersey fabric. Works great. Haven't tried mesh though.


----------



## jerrytaylor123 (Mar 20, 2010)

i put stones on football jerseys and they turn out great.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes. I have many customers who only want the wicking shirts. Works great and looks great!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Do you use the same pressing time and temps as you would if you we're applying the design to a cotton tee? I usually press at 325 degrees for 12 seconds.


----------



## jerrytaylor123 (Mar 20, 2010)

i press for 8sec. med. pressure and the stones work fine.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I press them the same time as a cotton or cotton blend shirt, follow the instructions from the seller you purchase your stones from, they work great on wicking shirts,, 
Have fun


----------

